# Interior Paint Recommendations



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I just don't trust him....Too helpful


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Ohh, he's a cool one


----------



## CutTwice (Oct 24, 2009)

BTW, I have a Fuji HVLP that I have used to do a variety of clear finishes and few oil paint jobs on cabinetry. I was thinking of getting the tips to use it for Latex on trim work. Any of you have any experience with HVLP and Latex finishes?

And, my apologies to Faron79.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Pro Green Eggshell is pretty nice especially @ 25 a gallon. I think it's almost Identical to cashmere. Thin, rolls well, stays on the brush, lays a good line, low voc, good two coat coverage.

There are lots of threads on paint order for new construction, check em out. If you want good spray your latex enamel (pro classic, sologloss in the sherwin lines) with an airless. If you want better, prime with oil or laquer, sand, then spray your enamel two coats sanding in between coats. If you want best use an air assisted airless. How much time do you have?


----------



## CutTwice (Oct 24, 2009)

Not much time right now. For this project, the trim will all be stained so I'll be using the HVLP for clear satin lacquer or polyurethane with the tip I have. I love the HVLP over the airless for indoor spraying. I have an airless I use mostly for outdoor painting or drywall. Also, when I can, I try to use closed grain woods for trim so that I don't have to do sanding sealers. Walls on this project will be sprayed with an airless and backrolled. All of the walls will be painted before trim goes on. I will be doing the trim so I am not worried about the trim carpenters tearing up the walls. This house is pretty remote so I don't have a lot of paint brand options. It is looking like it will have to be BM or Dunn Edwards.


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Didn't see rental mentioned b4 my post....*

Yeah, I knew bringing up that particular paint raises some eyebrows...relating to price anyway...!

Previous to my post, I didn't see any mention of "Rental"-use project. I envisioned it as a "High-quality" remodel, since you took great care to describe top-notch tools, better practices, education, etc.

In that spirit, I mentioned my FPE use. Once you use somethin' like this...it's hard to go back to "regular" paints....

The prices? Yeah, as I stated....NOT cheap. For everyone? NO. The BEST choice for some...YES.
>>> ONE coat of FPE will have a lot more wear in it than pretty much any other paint out there. THAT'S where some savings can come in. Or, only slightly more material cost, relative to $$ labor for two coats, etc.

If you have higher-end remodels in the future, or FUSSY clients, bringing-up a class of paints like this makes you seem more knowledgeable about the wide spectrum of paint-choices out there. They, in turn, may kinda like a certain "snob-appeal" of a class of paint like this!
>>> At least you'll be presenting them with A CHOICE of finish paint.

(Can anyone say..."Ewww, this house doesn't have Granite counters....!)

Faron


----------



## CutTwice (Oct 24, 2009)

"Rental" was referring to a screen name. This project is not a rental. 

The problem with such expensive paint is that people's tastes change so frequently and houses are bought and sold so much that the cost just doesn't make sense for the most customers. I can see using it where the client has more money than they know what to do with or this will be the house they plan to die in. I have one relative that would be more than happy to dump piles of money into a finish just to say "I spent way more than I could afford." I could especially see it used in commercial project than will get lots more wear. 

On another note-

Folks,
I really do appreciate the input, and I have already used some of it, but damned if all of the snarky comments don't get tiring. I am a guy who is trying to step up his game in one area of my work and all I'm looking for is some input from some others who do more painting than what I do. I am not out to take away any of your business or put you in the doghouse. The chances of us bidding on the same work are slim to none. I know a hell of a lot about construction in general (for which I had to provide evidence to even be allowed on this forum) and I would be happy to share what I know in other disciplines besides painting. Think, for instance, that moisture migration through walls and vapor permeability can affect paint finishes. All of these things are interconnected. In my view, if we all learn more from each other then we all can do a better job and increase our profit margins. 

Have a great day. I'm going to go do some painting!


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I apologize for (and internet-point at) all the people here that gave you any crap.

I hope they're ashamed of themselves.


Again, Good luck CutTwice...on your rental.


----------



## CutTwice (Oct 24, 2009)

Well Played.


----------



## Rent A Painter (May 29, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> ummm...actually Faron79 mentioned the FPE.
> 
> But I'm STILL planning to keep an eye on that Rent A Painter guy.



I have an online stalker now! :w00t:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

hardly..

more like an _observer_


----------

